# So who is going to purchase the new Epson F570....



## beerrubio (Dec 20, 2016)

So who is going to purchase the new Epson F570 as soon as it becomes available?

It's perfect for what I do and I figure it will save me 35% of my cost to manufacture! I plan on going with Conde, the have the best tech support and after 7 years of buying supplies from various vendors, they have never failed me.

This printers cost and the ink costs are just to crazy good not to get it. Curious if anyone else feels the same way?


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

Printers/Presses are in the same boat as hotdogs/hotdog buns, they just do not match up. So now you have a 24" printer yet most presses, before they jump up in size and $$$, are 20" thus to take advantage of the 24" you will need, in most cases to get a much larger press (approx. 30x40) which is huge $$$. Then you get the 30x40 press and then need a wide format printer. It never ends.


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

PedalJustPedal said:


> thus to take advantage of the 24" you will need, in most cases to get a much larger press (approx. 30x40) which is huge $$$.


Not necessarily the case unless you have demand for 24" wide prints on T shirts.

The real advantage of 24" format for T shirts is being able to save $$ by buying rolls of paper or lengths cut from rolls rather than the smaller width rolls or sheets which cost more.

Its very easy to gang designs when printing for use with smaller presses.

Since I found this thread i've watched a couple of video's of this machine & print quality & features of the machine look excellent.


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

The real advantage of 24" format for T shirts is being able to save $$ by buying rolls of paper or lengths cut from rolls rather than the smaller width rolls or sheets which cost more.
[/QUOTE]

Do the math on how many items you would need to sell to just break even by the savings of roll paper. Paper is a pretty cheap piece of the dye sub.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

PedalJustPedal said:


> to take advantage of the 24" you will need, in most cases to get a much larger press (approx. 30x40) which is huge $$$.



Not true. Ideally, you always want your transfer paper size to be larger than your press to avoid paper lines on your garments.


A 24 inch paper roll is the perfect size for a 16X20 press when printing garments. A 17inch roll perhaps even better. I haven't done the math.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Just to confuse matters it is being sold as the F500 in Europe and other countries, at about £1800 + 20% vat (sales tax).
The cost is about the same as four 13"/A3+ Epson L1300/Et1400 or L1800 ecotank printers all of which are based on the old 1430 Artisan/1500w.



Looks like a very nice machine, but assuming that you can get away with 13x19" paper,would you get a better yield from the smaller machines?


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

splathead said:


> Not true. Ideally, you always want your transfer paper size to be larger than your press to avoid paper lines on your garments.
> 
> 
> A 24 inch paper roll is the perfect size for a 16X20 press when printing garments. A 17inch roll perhaps even better. I haven't done the math.


Please - you are going to spend $2,500 to get rid of paper lines? Do you actually dye sub? Some of your post are so far off base and not factual at times.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

PatWibble said:


> but assuming that you can get away with 13x19" paper,would you get a better yield from the smaller machines?


Definitely. A smaller printer is less than 1/10th the cost of this one. 

You would have to do the math. The larger your volume, the more the F570 might make sense: 

Sheet paper is more expensive than roll. And roll paper can be used more efficiently (for example a mug wouldn't waste a whole sheet with roll paper).

Epson dye sub ink is pretty cheap compared to Cobra, and certainly compared to Sawgrass. Though I suppose there is nothing stopping you from buying the ink and using it in the smaller Epsons. Perhaps you wouldn't even need a profile.

And conceivable Epson's printers built specifically for dye sub would last longer than their WF 7xxx ones not built for dye sub. They tend to only last a year or so before they crap out. I'm on my 3rd one in 2 years.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

beerrubio said:


> So who is going to purchase the new Epson F570 as soon as it becomes available?...


*Jedi mind trick*
You are going to buy the Epson F570 and give us all a review...


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

What is different about the Epsons so called made for dye sub versus a standard desktop Epson?


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

PedalJustPedal said:


> What is different about the Epsons so called made for dye sub versus a standard desktop Epson?


I assume the most vital part; the printhead.


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

WalkingZombie said:


> I assume the most vital part; the printhead.


Same printhead/technology used on all their wide format printers as I understand it. The only thing that has truly changed in a decade with dye sub printhead technology is the HP Stitch.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

WalkingZombie said:


> I assume the most vital part; the printhead.



Yes, the printheads on the F series are supposedly more commercial-grade since they would normally be used continuously as opposed to a desktop printer that would usually sit idle most of the time.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

PedalJustPedal said:


> Same printhead/technology used on all their wide format printers as I understand it. The only thing that has truly changed in a decade with dye sub printhead technology is the HP Stitch.


Newer technology compared to regular desktop printers like the WF's and 1430's, etc...

1430's and such use the Micro Piezo Technology and the new F570 uses the PrecisionCore MicroTFP print chip technology, which is an advanced form of Micro Piezo.

https://global.epson.com/innovation/core_technology/inkjet/micro_piezo.html

Guessing the nozzles are more suited for dye sublimation as well as speed and quality...

I just know I want it LOL.


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

WalkingZombie said:


> Newer technology compared to regular desktop printers like the WF's and 1430's, etc...
> 
> 1430's and such use the Micro Piezo Technology and the new F570 uses the PrecisionCore MicroTFP print chip technology, which is an advanced form of Micro Piezo.
> 
> ...


From everything I have read and heard it is the same printhead as with their other wide format printers. I have yet to see anything that states it has a specific printhead for dye sub. You may also want to check out the replacement cost of such head after the warranty is gone. Wide format Epson printheads are over $2000, for the printhead alone plus labor. Considering you need to replace all the dampers and such when changing the printhead you are at $4,000. If you can get the Epson extended warranty for a fair price - jump on it.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

PedalJustPedal said:


> Considering you need to replace all the dampers and such when changing the printhead you are at $4,000.



Pretty sure the repair cost on a $2,500 printer will never be $4,000.


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

splathead said:


> Pretty sure the repair cost on a $2,500 printer will never be $4,000.


Clearly you have no experience with wide format printers and not sure you really dye sub considering your past post but instead of posting just to post try providing useful information. I was simply suggesting to check out the maintenance cost, printhead etc based on current printhead replacement costs.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

PedalJustPedal said:


> Clearly you have no experience with wide format printers and not sure you really dye sub considering your past post but instead of posting just to post try providing useful information. I was simply suggesting to check out the maintenance cost, printhead etc based on current printhead replacement costs.


Cool your jets. His opinion, just like you have yours... Now that's TWO posts with no useful information. Go figure. Sorry @splathead just trying to make a point lol.



PedalJustPedal said:


> From everything I have read and heard it is the same printhead as with their other wide format printers. I have yet to see anything that states it has a specific printhead for dye sub. You may also want to check out the replacement cost of such head after the warranty is gone. Wide format Epson printheads are over $2000, for the printhead alone plus labor. Considering you need to replace all the dampers and such when changing the printhead you are at $4,000. If you can get the Epson extended warranty for a fair price - jump on it.



My 1400 has been running since 2012 and my 1430 has been running since 2014 *knocks on wood*, and the only maintenance has been replacing the CISS a couple times on both. If this printer can last 3-5 years, I would have already gotten well over 20x my ROI, so if it was to break down, I'd just buy another one. As much as we dye-sub, the way cheaper ink costs, offsets the printer cost in the long run. And unlike the WF's and 1430's, this is a dye-sublimation printer. If anything breaks within the warranty period, you won't have to worry about voided warranties.

This is what an Epson rep told me:

Dear Zombie,

Thank you for contacting Epson regarding your Epson SureColor F570.

The WF's and 1430's are not designed by EPSON to be dye sublimation printers. They are however converted to be dye sub printers by 3rd party companies. They change the ink type and also configure the printers to work that way, we do not have information on how that is done. [we all know that already lol]

Is the SureColor F570 print head 'built' for dye sublimation inks vs. regular desktop printers, where the print heads won't last as long? Yes, the print head on the F570 is strictly build for dye sub inks VS desktop where they are not built that way and strictly for ink jet image printing.

-=-=-=-=-=-
To all who take quotes/comments as bible: Take that information however you want.

Zombie out *drops mic* *exits stage left*....


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

PedalJustPedal said:


> Clearly you have no experience with wide format printers and not sure you really dye sub considering your past post but instead of posting just to post try providing useful information. I was simply suggesting to check out the maintenance cost, printhead etc based on current printhead replacement costs.



And clearly you know nothing about dye sub either if you're clueless about the basic concept of having transfer paper larger than your heat press. That's dye sub 101.

Sorry Zombie, couldn't resist.


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

splathead said:


> And clearly you know nothing about dye sub either if you're clueless about the basic concept of having transfer paper larger than your heat press. That's dye sub 101.
> 
> Sorry Zombie, couldn't resist.


I will again state, how many people are going to spend $2,500 to get rid of paper lines? The issue is dye sub 101 is where your knowledge ends. Everything on your site is very simple vinyl, embroidery and a few dye sub shirts. If you want to compare products and the expertise to manufacture such I am in. The issue is you post to post - you provide in many cases inaccurate responses due to your lack of experience. It is great to provide info to new people but when it is not accurate it causes more harm then good.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Jan 13, 2013)

So has anyone actually bought one of these new Epson printers? I dont do apparel at all only cut and print aluminum. Currently have an SG800 where 2 ink colors just went from 30% to 0% ink overnight with no printing involved. Been looking at the F570 since it was announced it was coming to the US, but was going to wait until after i see some reviews from actual users and not just of those peddling their wares. But now i am at a dilemma, spend $300'ish on ink and prey my SG800 works or drop $2500 on a untested unverified new sublimation printer. Whatever choice i make needs to be done today


----------



## Uncle Remus (Jan 13, 2013)

Well it appears you cant even get this printer yet, as i have found nobody that actually has one to ship anytime soon. So guess i will just buy ink for my SG800 and prey it works since 2 ink colors vanished overnight.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Uncle Remus said:


> Well it appears you cant even get this printer yet, as i have found nobody that actually has one to ship anytime soon. So guess i will just buy ink for my SG800 and prey it works since 2 ink colors vanished overnight.


A couple places in our area can.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Jan 13, 2013)

WalkingZombie said:


> A couple places in our area can.



I think i may have found one a few hours from here at a DTG supplier of all places, will know more Monday. If they actually have one, i will go pick it up and have it printing by Tuesday. 

Sure would love to talk to someone who actually is using one before i drop $2500 though.


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

Uncle Remus said:


> So has anyone actually bought one of these new Epson printers? I dont do apparel at all only cut and print aluminum. Currently have an SG800 where 2 ink colors just went from 30% to 0% ink overnight with no printing involved. Been looking at the F570 since it was announced it was coming to the US, but was going to wait until after i see some reviews from actual users and not just of those peddling their wares. But now i am at a dilemma, spend $300'ish on ink and prey my SG800 works or drop $2500 on a untested unverified new sublimation printer. Whatever choice i make needs to be done today


To be honest a printer is a printer. Wide format printers will typically print faster provide you lower operating costs, etc but otherwise the more important aspect is the ink and profile which should not be an issue with the Epson printer. The only question I would have in your shoes is how long will it take to recoup the $2,500. The one concern I would have with the SG800 is if the two cartridges truly went bad at the same time something caused it as the odds of that happening are close to zero.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Jan 13, 2013)

PedalJustPedal said:


> To be honest a printer is a printer. Wide format printers will typically print faster provide you lower operating costs, etc but otherwise the more important aspect is the ink and profile which should not be an issue with the Epson printer. The only question I would have in your shoes is how long will it take to recoup the $2,500. The one concern I would have with the SG800 is if the two cartridges truly went bad at the same time something caused it as the odds of that happening are close to zero.



I have run some basic numbers, while not knowing the actual operating cost of this printer. If everything stays the same we should generate enough net profit to recapture the $2500 in 4-6 weeks. With paper and ink savings likely a little sooner.
I totally agree on the two carts going out at the exact same time would be some extremely high odds without something causing it. I may have an SG 800 with 2 full ink carts and 2 dead ones for sale for parts soon.


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

Uncle Remus said:


> I have run some basic numbers, while not knowing the actual operating cost of this printer. If everything stays the same we should generate enough net profit to recapture the $2500 in 4-6 weeks. With paper and ink savings likely a little sooner.
> I totally agree on the two carts going out at the exact same time would be some extremely high odds without something causing it. I may have an SG 800 with 2 full ink carts and 2 dead ones for sale for parts soon.


If you have enough net profits to pay it off in a month then you must have been using the SG800 way beyond what it was meant for. As far as operating cost and it being reduced, depends a lot on what you are making. If you are making coffee mugs that take little ink or paper maybe the savings are not that great. If you are doing apparel or other full color printing you could save a huge amount. If that is the case you would want to invest in a RIP which will allow you to control your ink even further. We reduced out ink consumption by well lover 10% from the RIP alone. Good luck!


----------



## Uncle Remus (Jan 13, 2013)

I think i have called every Epson dealer in the US and nobody has an F570.Sometime after the first of the year is the closest to an answer i can get when anybody in the US will have this printer in stock again and from what i have been told not that many are expected on the boat for the next shipment.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Jan 13, 2013)

Well i found one, better said one found me, it's arriving tomorrow. Shall know soon if it was a wise investment or not. Pretty confidant it will be Epson seems to do dye-sub pretty well their large formats are pretty good i hear.


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

Uncle Remus said:


> Well i found one, better said one found me, it's arriving tomorrow. Shall know soon if it was a wise investment or not. Pretty confidant it will be Epson seems to do dye-sub pretty well their large formats are pretty good i hear.


For the most part a printer is a printer - what makes it for dye sub is the ink/profile combo. One would assume Epson has that dialed in.


----------



## rpaul (Dec 8, 2013)

I went from 17" to 24". The roll is similar in price and I buy them almost half as often. Apparently I am using the space more wisely with 24".


----------



## SouthJersey (Sep 20, 2017)

Any update on the 570?
I’m making the plans to get one in a couple of weeks.
Any insight would be great.
Thanks


----------



## Atomichollywood7 (Jan 17, 2020)

well I got my epson f570 today and it won't print its either getting no ink or something wrong with head now I may have to pack it back up and ship it back to epson. that what epson told me is f get it working this sucks. any body have any ideas on this ?


----------



## Atomichollywood7 (Jan 17, 2020)

I did my epson f570 came today all set up and it won't print nothing no nozzle check nothing called rep keep doing power head cleans to pump ink but nothing happening rep says I may have to send it back any ideas out there ?


----------



## Uncle Remus (Jan 13, 2013)

SouthJersey said:


> Any update on the 570?
> I’m making the plans to get one in a couple of weeks.
> Any insight would be great.
> Thanks


Have had mine for about 2 weeks now i think. Prints great, colors press awesome. It's not a speed demon printing though, but that's not a big deal for what i do. So far i am very happy with my purchase, shall see what the future brings though.
The printer stand for it is a must have in my opinion, as it is not light plus the catch basket is nice to have when printing large batches overnight.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Jan 13, 2013)

Atomichollywood7 said:


> well I got my epson f570 today and it won't print its either getting no ink or something wrong with head now I may have to pack it back up and ship it back to epson. that what epson told me is f get it working this sucks. any body have any ideas on this ?


Likely a stupid question but did you charge it after filling the tanks?


----------

